# Car Wheels on a Gravel Road...



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Played this CD to death when it was new & then shelved it.

Today Lucinda sounds great....Here's a Austin City Limits version of "Drunken Angel" from that CD...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

normally she'd be right in my playlist, but I tried and just can't get into her stuff.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

this thread disappoints me.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

I love Lucinda, but her voice is a love-hate thing with a lot of ppl.

With me, it's luv. 
.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

paredown said:


> Played this CD to death when it was new & then shelved it.
> 
> Today Lucinda sounds great....Here's a Austin City Limits version of "Drunken Angel" from that CD...


That looks like Jim Lauderdale on the harmonica.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I get all tingly in my naughty bits when she sings a certain verse from Right in Time.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

I like her voice, and I also like the song "Car Wheels on a Gravel Road". That's the song that made me notice her. I listened to her next album, and she didn't seem to be taking things anywhere.




SystemShock said:


> I love Lucinda, but her voice is a love-hate thing with a lot of ppl.
> 
> With me, it's luv.
> .


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.npr.org/2011/02/21/133840259/first-listen-lucinda-williams-blessed?sc=fb&cc=fp

First listen new album. Lucinda is up there with the greats.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

I actually really like the sound of a car (or preferrably a mountain bike) crunching over gravel.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Henry Porter said:


> http://www.npr.org/2011/02/21/133840259/first-listen-lucinda-williams-blessed?sc=fb&cc=fp
> 
> First listen new album. Lucinda is up there with the greats.


Thanks for the linky-loo!

I've only been lucky enough to catch her in concert once. One of my faves.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

bopApocalypse said:


> this thread disappoints me.



^^^^^THIS^^^^^^


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)




----------

